# Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H's hardware RAID with FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE amd64



## walden (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Does FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE support Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H motherboard's hardware RAID? That motherboard has built-in support for RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10. But I'm not sure whether it's available in FreeBSD 9.0.

The motherboard uses the Intel Z77 chipset, which belongs to the Panther Point chipset series.

Both the motherboard and the chipset are quite new. I didn't find anything useful about this issue on their websites, and the FreeBSD 9.0 hardware note didn't say anything about this either (or I missed it?).

Does anyone know about this? Thanks for any help!


----------



## mav@ (Jun 12, 2012)

You have two separate RAIDs there. The one on the Intel chipset is software RAID, supported by the geom_raid kernel module, except RAID5, that is not implemented in 9.0 and read-only in 9-STABLE. RAID in Marvell controllers is hardware and should work if configured from the BIOS.


----------



## walden (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------

